# Wii and Virtual Console Release List



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

*Wii and Virtual Console Release List*
Release Lists Are Incorrect





*Dear GBAtemp Members*,

It has come to our attention that the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list are incorrect.
The errors in the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list (the errors in the VC release list are minor) are going to be addressed and fixed after Costello and shaunj66 get back from their vacation (see Costello's Blog).

For those wondering, there are plans of having a Virtual Console release list on the GBAtemp Portal, as well as a Virtual Console forum.

So, we ask that you *do not* submit a Wii release or Virtual Console release, as it will make it harder on our part when we start correcting the lists.

The lists will be fixed, so please bear with us. 

We apologize for the inconvenience,

JP


----------



## Alastair (Apr 29, 2008)

OK!


----------



## wolped (Apr 29, 2008)

Good to know...

Also the link to Costello's blog is broken.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 29, 2008)

The lists are messed up? I never noticed...

Well, thanks for your continued efforts on making GBAtemp the best forum ever!


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 29, 2008)

There's duplicate releases, etc. It throws off the numbers. Compare Wii #0471 and #0479, that's an error as they appear to be nearly identical.

Also incorrect screenshots and NFO links in a few places.


----------



## Jax (Apr 29, 2008)

Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## mousan (Apr 29, 2008)

excuse me i'll be out of the subject(i wasn't here from days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but with all development with vc hack last days ..can we play these games without risk of banning from online or bricking the wii


----------



## bluebright (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't be so lazy JPH and fix it yourself.

...so damn lazy...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

mousan said:
			
		

> can we play these games without risk of banning from online



Only time will tell ...


----------



## datahoarder (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm kinda glad it's gonna be fixed, then at the same time sad..
just because i'll have to print and replace the labels on the games ;]


----------



## Elfish (Apr 29, 2008)

lets hope it's back soon


----------



## Cyan (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there already a release list, or a dat for VC games to compare numbering and game's order for gbatemp to use ?

I didn't find any VC .dat yet.
I asked in NDScrc forum (advanscene) if his software can handle the VC renaming and managing.
I'm waiting for an answer.


Thanks for the release's poster hard work here


----------



## helpme (Apr 29, 2008)

i also asked if they would make a virtual console.dat & they said "We don't have any plans for that at the moment"


----------



## redalertwei (Apr 29, 2008)

Will the new list include scrubbed Japanese ISO(like nextrl)? I really don't want to get some new numbers after someone redump them one or two years later....
Maybe you can give them number when release and make a proper after redump?


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

redalertwei said:
			
		

> Will the new list include scrubbed Japanese ISO(like nextrl)? I really don't want to get some new numbers after someone redump them one or two years later....
> Maybe you can give them number when release and make a proper after redump?



No, most likely if a release was nuked (becuase of being scrubbed or something) - we won't include it in the list.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 29, 2008)

how far back are the errors?


----------



## Daileon (Apr 30, 2008)

NICE! I've noticed some errors and have even sent an MP reporting them but with no answer...

It's very good to see that you will fix the list...

Some errors I've noticed:
- The House of the Dead nuked (it's a proper)
- Monster Trux Offroad USA (it's a region patch from the PAL version, should be nuked hard. The USA version it's called Monster Trux Arenas)
- Sonic Riders Zero Gravity and Nights (dupe, the firsts releases must be nuked, since it crashes on videos, the newer releases are nice)
- CSI must be redumped (it has a fix, but it needs a scene release)
- Some small releases must be redumped, the ISO file does not match the content of original disc (Spyro the Dragon, Puzzle Quest, etc.)

- Some JAP releases never seen the light of the day 'cause of the "scrubbing". I fear we never get access to them 'cause of these. A list containing only the "exclusives" releases, even scrubbed would be nice.

- VC releases could be hard to number, but whatever. Hopes that you get good scene groups for them!

Well... That I remember, that's it ^^


----------



## JPH (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks very much Daileon.

I've been looking through the list, comparing them to others and trying to figure out all the errors - it's overwhelming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be ready to fix all these problems, so that we can do something fun


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 30, 2008)

I think Yggdra Union (Europe) has screenshots from the US version instead.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 30, 2008)

The VC section and Wii section are going to be separate!?

ｷﾀ━━━━━━(ﾟ∀ﾟ)━━━━━━!!!!!


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

*Wii and Virtual Console Release List*
Release Lists Are Incorrect





*Dear GBAtemp Members*,

It has come to our attention that the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list are incorrect.
The errors in the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list (the errors in the VC release list are minor) are going to be addressed and fixed after Costello and shaunj66 get back from their vacation (see Costello's Blog).

For those wondering, there are plans of having a Virtual Console release list on the GBAtemp Portal, as well as a Virtual Console forum.

So, we ask that you *do not* submit a Wii release or Virtual Console release, as it will make it harder on our part when we start correcting the lists.

The lists will be fixed, so please bear with us. 

We apologize for the inconvenience,

JP


----------



## Daileon (Apr 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Thanks very much Daileon.
> 
> I've been looking through the list, comparing them to others and trying to figure out all the errors - it's overwhelming!
> 
> ...



It's me who need to thank you and the staff for the good work ^^v!

If I find anything "unusual", I'll do my best to let you know (can I send PM if that's the case?) and fix it, and everyone will be happy and doing "something fun" XD


----------



## Kusan (May 1, 2008)

Is there another website where I can check the release list for virtual console games? I googled and found nothing. I want to see if Double Dragon for NES has been released already

NOTE: Not asking for roms >_>


----------



## moonmonkey (May 1, 2008)

http://www.vc-reviews.com/games
Double dragon was released stateside a couple of days ago.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 2, 2008)

Any other sites with release lists?


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 2, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Any other sites with release lists?


wiiDS scene


----------



## datahoarder (May 2, 2008)

Some of the errors:

Wii #0371 - High School Musical: Sing It! (USA)
Wii #0452 - High School Musical: Sing It (USA)
[0371 said to be PAL and 0452 was PROPER USA?]

Wii #0472 - Nights: Journey of Dreams (USA)
Wii #0572 - NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams (USA)
[0472 said to be NUKED and 0572 was PROPER]

Wii #0498 - Sonic Riders Zero Gravity (USA)
Wii #0571 - Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity (USA)
[0498 said to be NUKED and 0571 was PROPER]

Wii #0510 - C.S.I: Hard Evidence (USA)
[0510 requires a PPF patch for a fix]

Wii #0523 - One Piece Unlimited Adventure (USA) 
Wii #0522 - No More Heroes (USA)
[Some claim that these two require a PROPER]


----------



## kmihalj (May 3, 2008)

In current list is missing: #0378 - Bee Movie The Game (PAL) (WiiERD), and all other numbers afther that should be shifted, ... or atleast that Wii release should be added.


----------



## Pikachu025 (May 3, 2008)

Wii #0589 - Destroy All Humans: Big Willy Unleashed (Europe)
Wii #0589 - Fishing Master (Europe)

Wii #0586 - Major League Baseball 2K8 (USA)
Wii #0586 - Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Japan)

Wii #0585 - Ninja Reflex (USA)
Wii #0585 - Minna no Joushiki Ryoku TV (Japan)

Yeah...


----------



## Louse76 (May 3, 2008)

Not to be rude, but this has been busted for quite a bit. Any eta on fixing it?

From a traffic standpoint, this can be quite serious as it will drive people to discover other sites who have a working list. Just something to think about, as little things like this have been known to be the turning points for sites.

A small change is what created the Fatwallet community, for instance.


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

Louse76 said:
			
		

> Not to be rude, but this has been busted for quite a bit. Any eta on fixing it?



Yes, as soon as Costello and shaunj66 get home from vacation.
Let the rest a bit, of course.
Then, I along with a few others I expect, will get working a fixing the list up.

I'm concerned that it will drive a lot of people away from the site, but it's only the Wii Scene folks (GBAtemp mainly focuses on the NDS Scene).
Still, though, I am concerned and can't wait to have a correct list of both Wii releases and Virtual Console releases.


----------



## jaxxster (May 3, 2008)

and wiiware releases


----------



## Louse76 (May 3, 2008)

Oh true.

I hope no one took my comment in the wrong way. I only want good for the site and that's why I said it.

I didn't realize they were on vacation. I obviously didn't read the whole thing.

Did they go on vacation together or something? Hope y'all are having a good time - sorry it had to break while you're out!


----------



## ben_r_ (May 3, 2008)

still down......


----------



## mousan (May 3, 2008)

why they take all this time !!! there's new releases on wii like boom blox pal & dragon quest monster joker pal !!!!


----------



## bluebright (May 4, 2008)

Yeah JPH hurry up you lazy sack of crap. Your so damn useless...and ugly.


----------



## death69inc (May 4, 2008)

helpme said:
			
		

> i also asked if they would make a virtual console.dat & they said "We don't have any plans for that at the moment"



that sucks been looking for a dat since the 1st vc release hmmm


----------



## Lazycus (May 4, 2008)

kornychaos said:
			
		

> Some of the errors:
> 
> Wii #0371 - High School Musical: Sing It! (USA)
> Wii #0452 - High School Musical: Sing It (USA)
> [0371 said to be PAL and 0452 was PROPER USA?]



This is not an error.  #0371 was a proper USA/NTSC version released independently.  #0452 was a re-release and should be removed or labeled as such.


----------



## berlinka (May 4, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> Yeah JPH hurry up you lazy sack of crap. Your so damn useless...and ugly.








 I usually don't like it when people get insulted, BUT YOU'RE SO RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2008)

death69inc said:
			
		

> helpme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could GBAtemp make a dat generator for VC release if no other website want to do it ?
The VC database is not created yet, so you could add a crc row like GBA db.
I understand it would be difficult to make one for every renamer out there, but an xml dat could be good. (for use with ndscrc for example, with covers too)

Edit : 
Helpme just below said Advanscene will do it, so no need to bother you with a dat generator anymore, thanks.


----------



## helpme (May 4, 2008)

death69inc said:
			
		

> helpme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good news advanscenes admin says hes had a lot of requests for a dat so hes going to make one now YIPPEE!!


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

*Wii and Virtual Console Release List*
Release Lists Are Incorrect





*Dear GBAtemp Members*,

It has come to our attention that the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list are incorrect.
The errors in the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list (the errors in the VC release list are minor) are going to be addressed and fixed after Costello and shaunj66 get back from their vacation (see Costello's Blog).

For those wondering, there are plans of having a Virtual Console release list on the GBAtemp Portal, as well as a Virtual Console forum.

So, we ask that you *do not* submit a Wii release or Virtual Console release, as it will make it harder on our part when we start correcting the lists.

The lists will be fixed, so please bear with us. 

We apologize for the inconvenience,

JP


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 4, 2008)

Its ok.
i still love you gbatemp and admins.


----------



## Slave (May 5, 2008)

So many Great games on VC that are out, yet not release :-/ I can't wait!!!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 5, 2008)

Can someone please link another site with release lists?

nevermind!

http://wii.ds-scene.net/


----------



## dread123 (May 5, 2008)

also try

http://www.ludibria.com/index.php?sys=wii


----------



## OwlPen0r (May 5, 2008)

I dunno why people are so bummed about the list not being updated. Its not like the releases aren't coming out.


----------



## datahoarder (May 5, 2008)

OwlPen0r said:
			
		

> I dunno why people are so bummed about the list not being updated. Its not like the releases aren't coming out.


the next time your favorite 'toy' breaks, i'm sure you'd be bummed out and want it fixed as well.
then again, if that's not your prerogative.. then it's your own choice.

haha, we're just impatient, but all the admins hold the power, so no rush, but don't be slow. xD.


----------



## OwlPen0r (May 5, 2008)

kornychaos said:
			
		

> OwlPen0r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The GBAtemp Wii Release list is your favourite toy? D:


----------



## Daileon (May 6, 2008)

More important that have the complete release list, is to have a completely FIXED AND CORRECT release list!


----------



## pnut (May 6, 2008)

OwlPen0r said:
			
		

> I dunno why people are so bummed about the list not being updated. Its not like the releases aren't coming out.


But we know when they are out and most importantly what the file names are.


----------



## Louse76 (May 7, 2008)

Still on vacation?


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

It's taking too long, isn't it?


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

Does it work on pal?

Just needed a fix.


----------



## Prime (May 7, 2008)

Anytime soon?


----------



## eternity575 (May 7, 2008)

to be honest, the site lost some of its appeal to me..
yeah, i know the message board is alive and kicking, but the rlss list was my actual reason to come in here everyday..
i may - be not alone in this situation, and maybe i am, but who cares.. im off to other sites where webmasters can "fix" a rls forum post..
cya!!


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 7, 2008)

eternity575 said:
			
		

> to be honest, the site lost some of its appeal to me..
> yeah, i know the message board is alive and kicking, but the rlss list was my actual reason to come in here everyday..
> i may - be not alone in this situation, and maybe i am, but who cares.. im off to other sites where webmasters can "fix" a rls forum post..
> cya!!




The release list is the reason I check here too, but I'm not ready to give up on GBAtemp.

If the admins/mods need any help to get the Wii release list back up, I'd be more than happy to volunteer my time.  I know my way around release scenes and I'm a great organizer - so just PM me if you need me.


----------



## Jackreyes (May 7, 2008)

eternity575 said:
			
		

> to be honest, the site lost some of its appeal to me..
> yeah, i know the message board is alive and kicking, but the rlss list was my actual reason to come in here everyday..
> i may - be not alone in this situation, and maybe i am, but who cares.. im off to other sites where webmasters can "fix" a rls forum post..
> cya!!



I'm sure your HUGE COLOSSAL contribution will be missed...
And just so you know, you won't find many better release sites, or admins.


----------



## eternity575 (May 7, 2008)

I do not need admins to pet my head nor breastfeed me..
HOWEVER one of the main things to do in a site is to maintain it, so no fix in 1 min ..ok..understandable, but hey.,..its been what.. a week? 
oh and jackreyes... EVERYONE IS REPLACEABLE.
Like in the racing scene.. youll always meet someone faster, stronger, and better then you..


----------



## Louse76 (May 8, 2008)

Not to be a dick, but STILL on vacation? Is EVERYONE on vacation that can fix this?


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 8, 2008)

If you guys need extra staff to work on this, let us know so we can apply for the position


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

*Wii and Virtual Console Release List*
Release Lists Are Incorrect





*Dear GBAtemp Members*,

It has come to our attention that the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list are incorrect.
The errors in the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list (the errors in the VC release list are minor) are going to be addressed and fixed after Costello and shaunj66 get back from their vacation (see Costello's Blog).

For those wondering, there are plans of having a Virtual Console release list on the GBAtemp Portal, as well as a Virtual Console forum.

So, we ask that you *do not* submit a Wii release or Virtual Console release, as it will make it harder on our part when we start correcting the lists.

The lists will be fixed, so please bear with us. 

We apologize for the inconvenience,

JP


----------



## Masked (May 8, 2008)

Where can I download this game?


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 8, 2008)

Masked said:
			
		

> Where can I download this game?


Don't ask for download links !


----------



## Warren_303 (May 8, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Masked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok, go to .....the Wii Shop Channel


----------



## T-hug (May 8, 2008)

The reason it's takin so long is we haven't decided whether or not to have a seperate VC forum for you all to troll, or just mix wiiware,vc with wii iso releases.  Also Costello is a very busy man and if we do have a new forum, it's not as simple as just adding the forum and posting the releases, it has to be synched with g-online (maybe) the RMC (release management centre) and many other things.
People have already linked to ludibria etc. so you can check there for now.
People deciding to leave after one week of no updates on a 5 year old site, good riddance *waves*.


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2008)

lol, I just read this topic.. why didn't anyone tell me about this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need someone to bring me up to speed though.. what am I even supposed to do?


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (May 8, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> The reason it's takin so long is we haven't decided whether or not to have a seperate VC forum for you all to troll, or just mix wiiware,vc with wii iso releases.


Personally I would love a seperate section for VC and WiiWare, but that's just a personal opinion. Keep up the good work and let's hope you'll be back soon


----------



## Monkey01 (May 8, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> The reason it's takin so long is we haven't decided whether or not to have a seperate VC forum for you all to troll, or just mix wiiware,vc with wii iso releases.  Also Costello is a very busy man and if we do have a new forum, it's not as simple as just adding the forum and posting the releases, it has to be synched with g-online (maybe) the RMC (release management centre) and many other things.
> People have already linked to ludibria etc. so you can check there for now.
> People deciding to leave after one week of no updates on a 5 year old site, good riddance *waves*.


I think the mixup, especially as it is now, isn't a good idea. The system needs to be changed either way, cause the g-online thing only displays numbers in it's combobox anyway, so if you sort from 701 to 800, you'll get VC sort from 26 to 125.
Also, the 3 numbers won't be enough for the future, I expect more then 1000 VC / WiiWare things to be dumped.
And having them in seperate release boxes seems to be more logic to me also, because they're two way different kind of things. One is a backup of a disc, the other is a package from installed data. Also the info provided in the .nfo's are totally different, Wii ISO's don't need a category platform for example, while the wad's have.
And because they're so different, people may care about one less then the other, which makes a mixup annoying for them. A person without a modchip may for example not be interested in ISO releases, while someone who just uses emu's to play his nes games, may not be interested in VC's, but in ISO releases.

So I think it would be much better to have them seperated imo...


----------



## T-hug (May 8, 2008)

We want more opinions.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (May 8, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Can someone please link another site with release lists?
> 
> nevermind!
> 
> http://wii.ds-scene.net/



http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=8

Shows NFO's too.


----------



## datahoarder (May 8, 2008)

I would like to see a separate section for Wii ISO/Wii VC/WiiWare.
Something tells me, that in the long run, this will be the most beneficial organization method.

EDIT: As well, NUKE the games which need nuking, and make the numbering correct for the releases.
One of the way I organize my games (in a spreadsheet) is by the number of the release(s).
There's duplicates of releases, etc, and if you throw nukes in the mix.. the numbering ends up janked.


----------



## lachinay (May 9, 2008)

please, please, please separate Wii ISOs from VC/WiiWare! I'd actually like to have these last two split as well, but maybe that's too much...


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 9, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> The reason it's takin so long is we haven't decided whether or not to have a seperate VC forum for you all to troll



That might seem like a good idea now with the flood of 50 per day, but in reality there are only 2 or 3 VC releases per week - sometimes just 1.  The scene needs a month to catch up, then it will be fine.


As for Wiiware, some of those games look as good as (or better than) the ISO's, meaning all Wii gamers would be checking both lists anyway.  Easier on you, and easier on us to keep them together.






edit:  For all the people complaing and acting like the staff owes you something: they don't owe you shit.  This is a free site, providing you free information.  Try being thankful for a change.


----------



## exiva (May 9, 2008)

I think all three should have their own forums (ISOs, Virtual Console, and WiiWare) just my opinion.


----------



## DenJR (May 9, 2008)

I would vote for separate lists for releases


----------



## bluebright (May 9, 2008)

yeah, I also vote for a seperate list for wii shop titles.


----------



## zvix (May 9, 2008)

I would vote for diffrent forums.

I would also love to see a release forum for xbox360, or at least post releases for the top games, games that every gamer should play.

I would also want to see some kind of voting system to change colorsschemes of forumthreads, so great games get highlighted and shovelware will fade out in color.

And those who cant wait... yeah like your missing top titles.


----------



## B-Blue (May 9, 2008)

Wii Releases








    |______Wii ISOs








      |______Virtual Console








       |______WiiWare


----------



## fear (May 9, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Wii Releases
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the way... I like it


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2008)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> I think the mixup, especially as it is now, isn't a good idea. The system needs to be changed either way, cause the g-online thing only displays numbers in it's combobox anyway, so if you sort from 701 to 800, you'll get VC sort from 26 to 125.
> Also, the 3 numbers won't be enough for the future, I expect more then 1000 VC / WiiWare things to be dumped.
> And having them in seperate release boxes seems to be more logic to me also, because they're two way different kind of things. One is a backup of a disc, the other is a package from installed data. Also the info provided in the .nfo's are totally different, Wii ISO's don't need a category platform for example, while the wad's have.
> And because they're so different, people may care about one less then the other, which makes a mixup annoying for them. A person without a modchip may for example not be interested in ISO releases, while someone who just uses emu's to play his nes games, may not be interested in VC's, but in ISO releases.
> ...


I think Monkey01 made a good explanation.
I too, think it will need a new section, but mainly for the G-online problem.

on another hand, I think it's ok to have them on the same release list on the front page and the same forum (all belong to the Wii system), but while listing them on G-oline we got numbering error.
Maybe you can separate them on G-online only, is that possible ?


----------



## Indus (May 9, 2008)

[-MojoJojo- said:
			
		

> ]Personally I would love a seperate section for VC and WiiWare, but that's just a personal opinion. Keep up the good work and let's hope you'll be back soon



+ 1


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

*Wii and Virtual Console Release List*
Release Lists Are Incorrect





*Dear GBAtemp Members*,

It has come to our attention that the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list are incorrect.
The errors in the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list (the errors in the VC release list are minor) are going to be addressed and fixed after Costello and shaunj66 get back from their vacation (see Costello's Blog).

For those wondering, there are plans of having a Virtual Console release list on the GBAtemp Portal, as well as a Virtual Console forum.

So, we ask that you *do not* submit a Wii release or Virtual Console release, as it will make it harder on our part when we start correcting the lists.

The lists will be fixed, so please bear with us. 

We apologize for the inconvenience,

JP


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

What is the status? Are people even working on fixing it?


----------



## Lumstar (May 9, 2008)

What vacation anyway? I keep hearing about it from other people. but don't see a post or blog entry from the group supposedly on vacation saying they're going.


----------



## GbaDoctor (May 9, 2008)

I agree to have both WiiWare and VC release separated from Wii Isos release. In this way we can rapidly check whats new and whats not.


----------



## berlinka (May 9, 2008)

What's happening?

Monkey Ball Banana Blitz? Wtf?

Please inform this community about what's happening behind the scenes!


----------



## phyl0x (May 9, 2008)

anyone know if boom blox ntsc was released yet, i didnt see it at the usual places?


----------



## T-hug (May 9, 2008)

JPH and I are working on fixing the numbering of all Wii and VC releases.
As there is so much other work currently going on behind the scenes (more important), the list will stay mixed for now, and no new VC forum will be added (for now).
This may dissapoint some of you but for now it's all I can do.  Re-numbering the whole list is already a daunting task, but I am doing it, right now, so hopefully the list will be up and fixed very soon.  If anyone feels like submitting all the missing releases for the last week or so, feel free to do so.
Hope you all understand and thanks for being patient.


----------



## B-Blue (May 9, 2008)

Take your time guys
Don't rush it


----------



## Louse76 (May 10, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> JPH and I are working on fixing the numbering of all Wii and VC releases.
> As there is so much other work currently going on behind the scenes (more important), the list will stay mixed for now, and no new VC forum will be added (for now).
> This may dissapoint some of you but for now it's all I can do.  Re-numbering the whole list is already a daunting task, but I am doing it, right now, so hopefully the list will be up and fixed very soon.  If anyone feels like submitting all the missing releases for the last week or so, feel free to do so.
> Hope you all understand and thanks for being patient.



Cool man, I appreciate you guys' hard work!


----------



## Pimpmastah (May 10, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Take your time guys
> Don't rush it


Right.

There people who gotta work in real life, too.
So let them do their great work, when there´s time for it.

Go on, great work guys.


----------



## Keylogger (May 12, 2008)

There is a small mistake with the release list.
Numbering is not correct:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wii #0674 - Elebits (Korea)
> QUOTEWii #0682 - Swing Golf Pangya 2nd Shot (Korea)


----------



## Daileon (May 14, 2008)

Well, I really really hopes that the fixing it's not complete yet, 'cause it's WAY off compared to other sites. Thanks anyway.


----------



## JJBro1 (Aug 18, 2008)

has megaman been dumped yet?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2010)

it's a lot better now i been uploading like MAD i'm trying to find a site with a complete list so can finish


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> it's a lot better now i been uploading like MAD i'm trying to find a site with a complete list so can finish


So have I.




...




Doesn't abgx.net have the complete list?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2010)

abgx has the complete list although it isn't the fastest to have the latest releases, takes a day normally for them to update it, for the newer releases just look on predb's, download the game yourself and enter in the details from the nfo (should be included with the download).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Doesn't abgx.net have the complete list?


it only shows the latest 50 to me and it's locked at 50?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.abgx.net/wiivc_releases_date.txt
?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2010)

that only shows the release name this is where i was getting mine from: http://wii.ds-scene.net/?s=releases&f1=vc and they just stopped...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> that only shows the release name this is where i was getting mine from: http://wii.ds-scene.net/?s=releases&f1=vc and they just stopped...


Then you insert the date from the release name in this webpage...
http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=12&bi...earch_results=0
The rest should be obvious.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2010)

nah you can do the rest i uploaded OVER OOONNNNEEEEE HHUNNNDRREEEDDDD!!


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

*Wii and Virtual Console Release List*
Release Lists Are Incorrect





*Dear GBAtemp Members*,

It has come to our attention that the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list are incorrect.
The errors in the Wii release list and the Virtual Console release list (the errors in the VC release list are minor) are going to be addressed and fixed after Costello and shaunj66 get back from their vacation (see Costello's Blog).

For those wondering, there are plans of having a Virtual Console release list on the GBAtemp Portal, as well as a Virtual Console forum.

So, we ask that you *do not* submit a Wii release or Virtual Console release, as it will make it harder on our part when we start correcting the lists.

The lists will be fixed, so please bear with us. 

We apologize for the inconvenience,

JP


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 2, 2010)

cmon what happened why'd you stop? don't make me do it myself in a day


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> cmon what happened why'd you stop? don't make me do it myself in a day


School.
I don't have the time to do them. Only on the weekends.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2010)

the temp is now up to date with VC releases!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for the work you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure it wasn't an easy job, copy/pasting can be boring.

Ok, now go work on the PSP release list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ....no, I'm sorry, don't hit me !


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2010)

nah i dont care for the psp


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> copy/pasting can be boring.


that's pretty much what i do for a living 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm impressed that i managed to do 30 in 1 and half hours though!

hahahah and don't forget SoulSnatcher did some too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 i uploaded the whole lot


----------

